# الفضيحة والوقعة الثقيلة للشيخ الكذاب الزغبى ( سلسة حلقات سؤال جرئ )



## !ابن الملك! (4 يونيو 2010)

سلام المسيح يحفظ جميعكم ​ 
سلسلة حلقات لسؤال جرئ من استاذ رشيد ووحيد ..
وتفنيد كل اكذوبات هذا الانسان .. وتبيان جهل هذا الانسان بكل ما هو مسيحى .

فليشهد الكل على هذا الانسان .. ويحكم عليه


الحلقة الاولى هنا
الحلقة الثانية هنا
الحلقة الثالثة هنا

يا ريت الكل ينشر هذة الحلقة لتصل الى المسلمين المخدوعين بهذا الكذب والتقية الاسلامية .


----------



## tasoni queena (4 يونيو 2010)

*رد: الفضيحة والوقعة الثقيلة للشيخ الكذاب الزغبى*

هههههههههههه  فضيحة بجلاجل

ومين مشفش الحلقة امبارح

ولسة مكمل الحلقة الجاية واللى وراها عن الزغبى

شكرا ابن المللك للخبر​


----------



## BITAR (4 يونيو 2010)

*رد: الفضيحة والوقعة الثقيلة للشيخ الكذاب الزغبى*

*يا فضيحتك يا زغبى*​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (4 يونيو 2010)

*رد: الفضيحة والوقعة الثقيلة للشيخ الكذاب الزغبى*


*رشيد و وحيد و الرد على الشيوخ -الشيخ الزغبى الحلقة الاولى*

*وهذا رابط اخر للحلقة*

:download:
http://www.fcv2.com/show-3,N-204-Qatar-Saudi-Arabia-United-Arab-Emirates-Dubai-f-c-v.html 

*رشيد و وحيد و الرد على الشيوخ -الشيخ الزغبى الحلقة الاولى*​


----------



## حمورابي (4 يونيو 2010)

*رد: الفضيحة والوقعة الثقيلة للشيخ الكذاب الزغبى*

*الشيخ الزغبي 
يصلح لكي يمثل أفلام هندية . *


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (8 يونيو 2010)

*رد: الفضيحة والوقعة الثقيلة للشيخ الكذاب الزغبى*

*سلام ونعمة*

*الشيخ الزغبى يفشل فى الرد على حلقة رشيد فلم يرد على :*

*1- الاكاذيب الذى ينشرها الشيخ الزغبى بين المسلمين *
*2- الاخطاء الذى ظهرت للناس انه لا يعرف ان يقرا الكتاب المقدس *
*3- تفنيد الاستاذ وحيد الذى نسف فيها كلام الشيخ الزغبى *

*بل تهرب بالكامل من هذه الحلقة *


----------



## !ابن الملك! (12 يونيو 2010)

*رد: الفضيحة والوقعة الثقيلة للشيخ الكذاب الزغبى*

تم اضافة الحلقة الثانية من سلسلة كشف الكذب والجهل للشيخ الزغبى


----------



## 200madona (12 يونيو 2010)

*رد: الفضيحة والوقعة الثقيلة للشيخ الكذاب الزغبى*

*على فكرة الى عايز يشوف كذب الزغبى على حق يدخل على موقع اليوتيوب 
ويكتب الزغبى ويلاقى كذب كتير وعمرة مارد على ابونا زكريا ولا الاخ رشيد​*


----------



## MAJI (12 يونيو 2010)

*رد: الفضيحة والوقعة الثقيلة للشيخ الكذاب الزغبى*

انا الي معجبني 
اذا كان شيخهم بهذا المستوى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
فما مستوى المسلمين العاديين؟
ونحن نتأمل ان يفهموا ويخلصوا !!!!!!!!!!
 شكرا على الموضوع
والرب يباركك


----------



## !ابن الملك! (12 يونيو 2010)

*رد: الفضيحة والوقعة الثقيلة للشيخ الكذاب الزغبى*




> ويلاقى كذب كتير وعمرة مارد على ابونا زكريا ولا الاخ رشيد


مين قالك انه مبيردش ..
هو الرد بالنسبة له .. شتيمة وسب ولعن + التكلم فى المسيحيات بجهل ( ناقلا جهل شباب البالتوك )


----------



## besm alslib (12 يونيو 2010)

*رد: الفضيحة والوقعة الثقيلة للشيخ الكذاب الزغبى*

*رشيد فظيع ببهدلة الزغبي بالذات *

*الحلقه شوفتها لهلا مرتين وهلا مشغلاها كمان *





> انا الي معجبني
> اذا كان شيخهم بهذا المستوى  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> فما مستوى المسلمين العاديين؟
> ونحن نتأمل ان يفهموا ويخلصوا  !!!!!!!!!!



*صدقني مشكلة المسلمين ان معمي على قلوبهم وعيونهم*

*والا في كتيرررررر جدا من المسلمين احسن من شيوخهم ورسولهم مليون مره*

*بس للاسف ان في كمان نسبه كبيره واخده اخلاق وعادات نبيهم متل الشيخ وغيرو*

*اشكرك اخي على الحلقات *

*الرب يبارك تعبك *​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (12 يونيو 2010)

*رد: الفضيحة والوقعة الثقيلة للشيخ الكذاب الزغبى*

سلام ونعمة 

فعلا هى حلقة فضيحة بجد .. ولى عودة عليها ولكن سوف اضع بعض النقاط

الشيخ الزغبى لم يقدر ولم يفكر ان يرد على المنهج المقدم من ناحية رشيد او وحيد فماذا يفعل محمد حمدى الذى احتمال ان تكون انت هذا الشخص 

يذهب اثنين من الشباب صغير السن وبفعل الاتى من انتقاء بعض الاشياء ليوهم الناس انه يرد

اولا :-
لم ترد على حرف واحد من اكاذيب الشيخ الزغبى ولهذا السبب لم يقدر الشيخ الزغبى ان يرد لانه سوف يتضح ويعلن انه كذب فعلا 

فى هذه ا الحلقة تم التعليق فقط على النقطة الاولى بخصوص اسلام هذه الفتاة وهذا تم مناقشته فى ذلك الصفحة 
لمجرد اطلاق الخبر تم نسفه فى الغرف وغيرها ولذلك يدلس ويقول ان الشيخ نسى ان يعلن ذلك فى الحلقة واعلنها فى فديو بسيط على النت لا يعلم به احد

هل مثل هذا الامر ينسى او هل مناقشة الحلقة عشوائية ام وفق اعداد لما سوف يقال ويصحح
لذلك حينما علم الشيخ بالخطر الذى سوف ينسف كذبه هذه المرة رجع بسرعة واعترف
ورشيد فى الحلقة قال بصدق ما قاله فى حلقة الاعتراف هل الامر وصل للاعلان بدون التاكد يعنى رشيد وضع كل الاحتمالات ورد عليها 


الحلقة لم ترد على الكذبة الثانية والثلاثة وهذا يوضح تماما ان الشيخ الزغبى كذب


ثانيا :- 

الحلقة لم ترد على قراءة الشيخ الزغبى للكتاب المقدس 
فيوجد فرق انك تقرا كلمة معينة امامك بحروف معينة وتغلط بها ولم يردوا على هذه الاخطاء بل تجاهل ايضا 


ثالثا :- 

اين الرد على قضية وشبه انهم زوانى 
تم التعليق على وحدة فقط اين الباقى ؟؟؟؟

ام التعليق لم يوجد فيه رد اين الشريعة الذى سوف تحاسب عليها هذا الفعل  ؟

لم يوضحوا هذه الشريعة وما فيها كما طلب الاخ وحيد 


يتبع


----------



## Coptic Adel (12 يونيو 2010)

*رد: الفضيحة والوقعة الثقيلة للشيخ الكذاب الزغبى*

*انصح الكل يشوف الحلقة دي بجد رهيبة 

والاخ رشيد رائع جدا وكشف كذب الدجال المدعي الزغبي

خليه يختفي بعد فضيحته بقي زي اللي سبقوه ده لو كان عنده دم 
*​


----------



## besm alslib (12 يونيو 2010)

*رد: الفضيحة والوقعة الثقيلة للشيخ الكذاب الزغبى*

*انا بس سجلت نقاط الكدب اللي انا لفتت نظري من الجزء ده بس*

*اما الباقي فغيري هيعرفو يطلعو *


*اول كدبه ما بنعرف من وين رشيد اشحال لو مكانش طلع وقال هو منين واصلو ايه ميت مره ببرنامج حوار الحق وسؤال جرئ*

*وحيد مركب دقن  يخرب بيت الكدب وحيد طلع واتكلم على انو فعلا كان بيلبس جلابيه وكان ده كمان في سؤال جرئ بس معلش الكدب بقى وربنا يعين*

*الشيخ اللي بيتكلم عليه كان ليه برنامج مع الله يرحمه الاخ الياس وانسيت اسم البرنامج بس هو شخصيه مختلفه تماما عن وحيد وربنا يعين على العقول السخيفه والكدب *

*قناة الحيه هههههههههههه*

*القمص مقدرش يرد عالشيخ الزغبي في احلامكم هو الزغبي رد على ربع اللي القمص كتب عنو عشان تقولو القمص معرفش يرد ويرد على ايه هبل شيخكم التافه*

*ال ايه اتهمو الشيخ الزغبي بانه كان بيشتم  في مثل بيقول اللي ميشوفش من الغربال يبقى اعمى واللي يقول اتهمو يبقى اطرش لان شتايم شيخكم مالي النت والتلفزيون كمان *
*دول طلعو بالبرنامج طول الوقت بيشتم ربنا يعين*

*فال ايه القمص زكريا ميعرفش لا قرى بالمسيحيه ولا الاسلام لا هو ولا رشيد بسال نفسي سؤال*

*هو مقراش وطلع فضايح الاسلام كله لو كان قرا كان عمل في المسلمين اييييييييييييه *

*بيقولو الاسامي غلط نفس شيخو هههههههههههه*

*هما اللي مش عارفين ولا قراو عسل اوي هكرر سؤالي امال لو قراو كان حصل ايه *

*امتى قال القمص انو مش هيرد على الزغبي ؟*



*دول حاجات اوليه طلعتها بسرعه من سمعي للجزء *

*وال الاخ اللي داخل بيقول بيردو باحترام ومن غير كدب *

*ده انا اللي معرفش اي شي في اي شي طلعت الكدب ده امال الناس اللي دارسه ومتابعه هتعمل فيكم ايه *


*ربنا يهديكم وينور عقولكم ويبعد عنكم شر شيوخكم المتخلفين *





*سلام المسيح*
​


----------



## besm alslib (12 يونيو 2010)

*رد: الفضيحة والوقعة الثقيلة للشيخ الكذاب الزغبى*

*صحيح نسيت اضيف او اقول *

*ان بيكفي نشوف اسم الجزء باليوتيوب عشان نعرف مستوى القذاره والاسلوب الهمجي الغجري *

*للحوار والكلام *


*سلام المسيح *​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 يونيو 2010)

تم اضافة الحلقات الاخرى ..


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (18 يونيو 2010)

للرفع


----------



## حبيب يسوع (18 يونيو 2010)

الحمد لله على نعمة المسيحية


----------



## حمورابي (18 يونيو 2010)

*أين شامي كابور . . *


----------



## حمورابي (21 يونيو 2010)

*للرفع*


----------

